# Could someone help identify this slab wood?



## Nice Carvings (Nov 20, 2011)

:surprise:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

What part of the US it came from and any information about the tree would be helpful.


----------



## normie2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> What part of the US it came from and any information about the tree would be helpful.


*A picture of the bark would also help.*


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Tight grain, maybe Oak? That is just a guess. Somebody's got to know.


----------



## Nice Carvings (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> What part of the US it came from and any information about the tree would be helpful.





Cherryville Chuck said:


> What part of the US it came from and any information about the tree would be helpful.


Thank you, somewhere in Minnesota!

I'll try to get a shot of the bark. 

Thank you all! I thought maybe Oak but it seems kind light weight for that but I could easily be mistaking.


----------



## Nice Carvings (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is the best I could get of the bark. Hope that helps!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Elm?


----------



## Archi (Jan 6, 2015)

*ID Slab*

Hi

By the the grain, bark, color ... it probably is maple probably hard maple but it could be soft maple.:smile: I've been cutting a bit of it lately(Wi). You can tell the difference by the weight/density with hard being denser.

Tim


----------

